# كلمة منفعة:شكلية العبادة



## just member (8 أكتوبر 2009)

​ [FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]شكلية العبادة[/FONT]​ [FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]إن الله يا أخى لا يريد عبادتك، إنما يريد قلبك ولتكن  العبادة مجرد تعبير عن مشاعر هذا القلب لذلك لام الله شعبه قائلاً: (يقترب إلىّ هذا  الشعب بفمه ويكرمنى بشفتيه، وأما قلبه فمبتعد عنى بعيداً) (مت 15 :  8)[/FONT]
[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]هذه العبادة الخارجية يرفضها الله، لأنه يناجينا على الدوام  قائلاً: (يا أبني أعطنى قلبك) (أم 23 : 26)[/FONT]
[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]كان بنو إسرائيل يكثرون من الذبائح والمحرقات، ويتممون طقوس  العبادة الخارجية من أصوام وأعياد ومواسم، ويرفعون البخور، ويقدمون الصلوات، بينما  كان قلبهم بعيداً عن الله سالكين فى الشرور والعبادة معاً[/FONT]
 [FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]لذلك وبخهم الله قائلاً:  (لماذا لى كثرة ذبائحكم  ؟‍‍‍‍‍‍! اتخمت من محرقات كباش وشحم مسمنات لا تعودوا تأتون بتقدمة باطلة البخور هو  مكرهة لى ! لست أطيق الإثم والاعتكاف رؤوس شهوركم وأعيادكم أبغضتها نفسى، صارت على  ثقلاً، مللت حملها! فحين تبسطون أيديكم، أستر وجهى عنكم! وان أكثرتم الصلاة لا  أسمع! أيديكم ملآنة دماً)(إش 1 : 11 –  15)[/FONT]
[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]




[/FONT]​ [FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]وقال لهم على لسان ارمياء النبى: (محرقاتكم غير مقبولة،  وذبائحكم لا تلذ لى) (إر 6 : 20) وكان النبى يعرف السبب فى هذا لذلك قال الرب: (أنت  قريب من فمهم، وبعيد عن كلاهم) (إر 12 : 2) ولأجل هذا رفض الله عبادتهم، وقال فى  غضبه: (حين يصومون لا أسمع صراخهم، وحين يصعدون محرقة وتقدمة لا أقبلهم بل بالسيف  والجوع والوباء أنا أفنيهم)[/FONT]




​ [FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]وأنت يا أخى الحبيب، حاذر أن تكون كالقبور المبيضة من  الخارج[/FONT]
[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]تهتم بالعبادة والطقوس، والذبائح والبخور، تاركاً أثقال  الناموس:الحق والرحمة! (مت 23 : 23)[/FONT]
[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]لا تقس صلاتك بطولها، وإنما بعمقها  وطهارتها[/FONT]
[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]لقد كانت صلاة الفريس أطول بكثير من صلاة العشار، ولكن الله  لم يقبله لعدم نقاوة قلبه لا تركز اهتمامك بالبخور الخارجى، إنما نق القلب، فتصعد  صلاتك كرائحة بخور (مز 141 : 20)[/FONT]


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (8 أكتوبر 2009)

*وأنت يا أخى الحبيب، حاذر أن تكون كالقبور المبيضة من الخارج
تهتم بالعبادة والطقوس، والذبائح والبخور، تاركاً أثقال الناموس:الحق والرحمة! (مت 23 : 23)

كلام صحيح يا جوجو
كتير بيعبدوا الله وهم لا يعرفونه
كتير بيتظاهروا بمحبته وهم بقسوة قلوب
كتير بيعتقد انه بيادى الواجب وانه راح يدخل السما 
لكن قلبه مبتعد
ولكن الله فاحص القلوب والكلى
لا يهمه مظهرك قد ما بيهمه
بقلبك
موضوع اكثر من روعه
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## aymonded (8 أكتوبر 2009)

*حينما يفسد الطعام يتسمم كل من يأكله ولا ينفع تزيينه لزوال فساده*
*هكذا لن تنفعنا أي عبادة أو تقدمة لله أن لم يتغير القلب وتتجدد النفس*
*فلنا أن نتوب ونقدم القلب لله الحي ونحبه من القلب والنفس والقدرة*
*حقيقي موضوع رائع ولنصلي بعضنا من أجل بعض*
*حتى نُرضي الله ونتوب دائماً ونحبه بالفعل والقول*
*النعمة معك كل حين*​


----------



## just member (8 أكتوبر 2009)

كيريا قال:


> *وأنت يا أخى الحبيب، حاذر أن تكون كالقبور المبيضة من الخارج
> تهتم بالعبادة والطقوس، والذبائح والبخور، تاركاً أثقال الناموس:الحق والرحمة! (مت 23 : 23)
> 
> كلام صحيح يا جوجو
> ...


*بشكرك يا كيريا لمرورك الطيب
ربنا مايحرمنا ابدا من تواجدك الجميل

اتمنالك كل خير اختى العزيزة
*​


----------



## just member (8 أكتوبر 2009)

aymonded قال:


> *حينما يفسد الطعام يتسمم كل من يأكله ولا ينفع تزيينه لزوال فساده*
> *هكذا لن تنفعنا أي عبادة أو تقدمة لله أن لم يتغير القلب وتتجدد النفس*
> *فلنا أن نتوب ونقدم القلب لله الحي ونحبه من القلب والنفس والقدرة*
> *حقيقي موضوع رائع ولنصلي بعضنا من أجل بعض*
> ...


*اسعدنى كثيرا مرورك اخى الغالى
واتمنالك تواصل دايم بنعمة المسيح
الرب يبارك خدمتك
*​


----------



## aymonded (8 أكتوبر 2009)

*ربنـــــــــــا يخليك ودايماً تفرح قلوبنا وتسعدنا بموضوعاتك المفيدة*
*والتي نتنسم منها رائحة الحياة لأجل مجد اسم الله الحي*
*أقبل مني كل احترام وتقدير لشخصك الغالي والمحبوب*
*النعمة معك كل حين *​


----------



## just member (8 أكتوبر 2009)

aymonded قال:


> *ربنـــــــــــا يخليك ودايماً تفرح قلوبنا وتسعدنا بموضوعاتك المفيدة*
> *والتي نتنسم منها رائحة الحياة لأجل مجد اسم الله الحي*
> *أقبل مني كل احترام وتقدير لشخصك الغالي والمحبوب*
> *النعمة معك كل حين *​


*ربنا يخليك بقلبك الجميل هاد وتشاركنا بتواصل دايم بنعمة المسيح
الرب يفرح قلبك ويبارك حياتك اخى العزيز
عن جد اسعدنى وجودك

*​


----------

